# Where would you not live and why?



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

I once watched a video that filtered out all the places you shouldn't live and pinpointed 1 county in Florida that would be safe to live in, no matter the SHTF event. So I'm curious, where would you not live and why? I'm sure the argument could be made either way for most states. When you consider weather, population, nuclear plants, terrorists, etc....I'm not sure that leaves much "safe" space, but I am curious to hear others thoughts and opinions.

As I consider where I'd like to live in retirement, I find it a daunting task to pick an area.


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

I love South Carolina, but there's too many people and too many nuclear plants. 
I wouldn't want to live in any city. Anywhere.in particular D.C., Chicago, Baltimore, los Angeles, New York, Philly, Boston, Atlanta, Miami, Detroit, any state capitol. Not near the ocean, not near san Andreas fault line, New Madrid fault line. If it wasn't for the over population and nuclear plants, I'd really like it where I'm at.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Right where I am. The place is almost where I want it. We are not close to any large city, the closest river would have to travel miles, and I am surrounded by good people.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Oakland, CA
Its about 25 miles from me as the birds fly and to close at that. When I got a birth on this side of the Bay I was so elated.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Anyplace south of I-90 across the upper Midwest. South of the WI border or the IA and MN border line. Any city with more then 50000 in that area. You know why.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Too many places to list where I would NOT live...But generally speaking I plan on making Slippy Lodge my Alamo. 

Having said that I spent some time in the upper Idaho panhandle near Coeur d'Alene and I could settle there very easy...


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I wouldn't live up north because of the cold and all
the Yankees.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Ooops I misread the title. I would not live within 40 miles of a major city, next to a major river, within 30 miles of the ocean on or near any fault line, or in the desert.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> I wouldn't live up north because of the cold and all
> the Yankees.


(PSSST Op6, the war of northern aggression is over...):vs_wave:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

essdub said:


> I love South Carolina, but there's too many people and too many nuclear plants.
> I wouldn't want to live in any city. Anywhere.in particular D.C., Chicago, Baltimore, los Angeles, New York, Philly, Boston, Atlanta, Miami, Detroit, any state capitol. Not near the ocean, not near san Andreas fault line, New Madrid fault line. If it wasn't for the over population and nuclear plants, I'd really like it where I'm at.


Pretty good answer as to areas to avoid. I saw a paper not too long ago in which they provided a map of the U.S. and danger/safety by area. It was quite apparent that MN was perhaps the safest overall place in the nation when it came to being away from natural threats of all types while still having a relatively low overall population. The entire state has about 4.5 million people in it where many cities elsewhere have that or larger population. Also an excellent state for natural resources. While the cold is a concern, if you are prepared and hardy, it is easy enough to cope with.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Slippy said:


> (PSSST Op6, the war of northern aggression is over...):vs_wave:


Wait. WUT???

It is? :vs_shocked:


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Any where in California reason should be obvious .
I'm with you Auntie we live 100 mile from a large city and 22 mile from the nearest town pop 201 but I do have a volcano 50 miles away guess you can't have everything


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

Slippy said:


> (PSSST Op6, the war of northern aggression is over...):vs_wave:


No. It ain't ever really over. 
We still have that very rebellious nature


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Seriously, I'm a Southern Man who has travelled extensively in the Continental USA, 47 states to be exact. I'm a States Rights Man you can bet you ass.

I know great men and women in each of those States that I have visited. And I know douchebags in each of them too.

My view is the next "civil war" will not be geographical but rather it will be ideological.


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Pretty good answer as to areas to avoid. I saw a paper not too long ago in which they provided a map of the U.S. and danger/safety by area. It was quite apparent that MN was perhaps the safest overall place in the nation when it came to being away from natural threats of all types while still having a relatively low overall population. The entire state has about 4.5 million people in it where many cities elsewhere have that or larger population. Also an excellent state for natural resources. While the cold is a concern, if you are prepared and hardy, it is easy enough to cope with.


Yeah. SC has a little over 4 million, I think, too. I'm thirty five miles from Greenville (metro area around 200k) and I live in a town of a couple thousand(a dollar store and two small gas stations 7miles away nearest grocery store about 15 miles, but I live 165 miles from Atlanta, about 105-110 miles from Charlotte, but 65 to Columbia. Not nearly enough space for me, and everywhere you look there's a nuclear plant in the southeast. Plus a bunch of northerners move here every year cause they (like the people from south of the border) hate where there from and visit and say"oh I love Greenville. It's so beautiful and I just live everything about it. Now I wanna sell my crummy house for way too much money so I can buy a bunch of property here and help change this area so that it'll be more modern and progressive and basically make this area just like the area I just left".


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

essdub said:


> Yeah. SC has a little over 4 million, I think, too. I'm thirty five miles from Greenville (metro area around 200k) and I live in a town of a couple thousand(a dollar store and two small gas stations 7miles away nearest grocery store about 15 miles, but I live 165 miles from Atlanta, about 105-110 miles from Charlotte, but 65 to Columbia. Not nearly enough space for me, and everywhere you look there's a nuclear plant in the southeast. Plus a bunch of northerners move here every year cause they (like the people from south of the border) hate where there from and visit and say"oh I love Greenville. It's so beautiful and I just live everything about it. Now I wanna sell my crummy house for way too much money so I can buy a bunch of property here and help change this area so that it'll be more modern and progressive and basically make this area just like the area I just left".


More Northerners moving your way is less for me to deal with. :tango_face_wink: Outside of Minneapolis/St. Paul, St. Cloud and Duluth (about 2.7 million) the rest of the state is largely thinly populated outside of some other smaller cities.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Not California and the majority of the Pacific North West. Southern Oregon and a good portion of Idaho are where I would want to be. I do and have lived in both places. If the bride would do it, I would go back to Idaho in a second.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't wanna live anywhere that I am the one with the accent, seriously, don't want to live in any city, never did.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

those complaining of the cold up north fail to realize 2 major things. 1.. we have a freezer from god for 6 months.. and 2.. it gets pretty miserable further south in the summer without fans and A/C....... enjoy your swamp-nuts boys!!


----------



## mooosie (Mar 26, 2016)

I would not live in the armpits of the country or the crotch! East coast , left coast or Chicago !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> those complaining of the cold up north fail to realize 2 major things. 1.. we have a freezer from god for 6 months.. and 2.. it gets pretty miserable further south in the summer without fans and A/C....... enjoy your swamp-nuts boys!!


It's nearly 100 lately during the day plus the normal southern humidity. But I Don't worry about a.c. Don't have any in the truck, and a couple fans and small window unit At home. Heat ain't so bad, if I'm not at work, then the woods or the creek are pretty shaded and much cooler. I can take plenty of clothes off to get wet and work in the shade for a while. with cold weather, though, I don't think I could walk around with seventeen layers of clothing on just so I can walk out of the house to the vehicle to get to work. It gets cold enough here. I rode my motorcycle all year for a few years and I remember that even with heated gloves, vest, jacket, pants, underwear, and socks that it still sucked when the temps dropped into the twenties or lower. I'll take 95 any day over single digits
Besides, a little sweat might do some good.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Cricket said:


> Wait. WUT???
> 
> It is? :vs_shocked:


Yeah and I think we lost.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I wouldn't live in Houston, TX. I know that because.....I live in Houston, TX. :vs_mad:


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

essdub said:


> It's nearly 100 lately during the day plus the normal southern humidity. But I Don't worry about a.c. Don't have any in the truck, and a couple fans and small window unit At home. Heat ain't so bad, if I'm not at work, then the woods or the creek are pretty shaded and much cooler. I can take plenty of clothes off to get wet and work in the shade for a while. with cold weather, though, I don't think I could walk around with seventeen layers of clothing on just so I can walk out of the house to the vehicle to get to work. It gets cold enough here. I rode my motorcycle all year for a few years and I remember that even with heated gloves, vest, jacket, pants, underwear, and socks that it still sucked when the temps dropped into the twenties or lower. I'll take 95 any day over single digits
> Besides, a little sweat might do some good.


sleeping in 100 and 90% humidity?? with no A/C..and no showers.. no thanks... we are talking after SHTF... using wood to cook indoors... a little sweat becomes months of sweat... enjoy!:devil:


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

A couple things I've heard about where to live is more than 1 gas tank away from any major population area and more than 7 miles away from any major highway. God (and government) willing, I will retire early...NLT December 2018 (that's my personal plan, but I need some "ifs" to cooperate too). Where I grew up was a small community that used to be a sawmill town that died out. We could walk to our neighbors house, but could not see them. It was almost perfect, but it's also a bit too close to an Army training area and while the area did not receive extensive damage, it was definitely affected by Katrina. Anyone stationed at Fort Polk may have even drove through it (and may or may not have known it). The idea of picking a new place to live is daunting. Thanks for everyone's thoughts and opinions, please, keep them coming!


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> sleeping in 100 and 90% humidity?? with no A/C..and no showers.. no thanks... we are talking after SHTF... using wood to cook indoors... a little sweat becomes months of sweat... enjoy!:devil:


I think our body adapts over time to our location. After moving to Missouri, I wore long sleeve shirts the rest of the summer. A friend talked about moving from Alaska to Missouri and wearing summer weight uniforms with the sleeves rolled up in the winter (40 degree weather).


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> sleeping in 100 and 90% humidity?? with no A/C..and no showers.. no thanks... we are talking after SHTF... using wood to cook indoors... a little sweat becomes months of sweat... enjoy!:devil:


It's not that hot at night, but it's hot. Living directly on the coast I get a nice cool breeze most of the time and have all the water I need to shower,etc.

Plenty of seafood to eat, plenty of deer,turkey,game birds, aligator and snakes. I rarely have to worry about freezing to death.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Western PA has a lot going for it as far as natural resources. Winter varries from mild to harsh. Only about 2 to 4 weeks of really hot weather in a typical summer. I want to avoid population centers and ensure adequit rain fall. I also want to avoid libtard politics but Philadelphia and Harrisburg run the state and have such people in abundant supply.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

dmet said:


> I once watched a video that filtered out all the places you shouldn't live and pinpointed 1 county in Florida that would be safe to live in, no matter the SHTF event. So I'm curious, where would you not live and why? I'm sure the argument could be made either way for most states. When you consider weather, population, nuclear plants, terrorists, etc....I'm not sure that leaves much "safe" space, but I am curious to hear others thoughts and opinions.
> 
> As I consider where I'd like to live in retirement, I find it a daunting task to pick an area.


You need to move to Fort Worth. Short trip to all modern conveniences. All the red necks pack guns..so its pretty safe. Lot of reasonable priced older houses out in the johnny lunch bucket neighborhoods. The cops are never around so a person dont have to worry about getting harassed by any dumb rookies. Let me know and I can post some brochures. Now I had rather be gut shot than live anywhere close to Dallas.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> You need to move to Fort Worth. Short trip to all modern conveniences. All the red necks pack guns..so its pretty safe. Lot of reasonable priced older houses out in the johnny lunch bucket neighborhoods. The cops are never around so a person dont have to worry about getting harassed by any dumb rookies. Let me know and I can post some brochures. Now I had rather be gut shot than live anywhere close to Dallas.


You know, I would totally consider that area of Texas. My ex was from around that general area. Stephenville was probably their closest medium-size town. What I remember most about the area his parents lived was that is was rural but close enough to what you needed. And how windy it was, hot was never hot because the wind was always nice. Of course, pony tails were definitely the hair style of choice.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Now Stephenville is a great place. I have kin who live there. Everybody is a cowpoke. Prettiest girls in the world. Great bars etc. We came within about an inch of moving down there one time. Now I am way too lazy to move..lol.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stephenville,_Texas


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> It's not that hot at night, but it's hot. Living directly on the coast I get a nice cool breeze most of the time and have all the water I need to shower,etc.
> 
> Plenty of seafood to eat, plenty of deer,turkey,game birds, aligator and snakes. I rarely have to worry about freezing to death.


yes.. but everyone seems to have skipped over my first point.. that we can freeze our food for 6 months out of the year.. and with some smarts.. dig a cellar and line it with ice blocks cut during winter.. and we have a year round refrigerator to store our food.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> yes.. but everyone seems to have skipped over my first point.. that we can freeze our food for 6 months out of the year.. and with some smarts.. dig a cellar and line it with ice blocks cut during winter.. and we have a year round refrigerator to store our food.


We have a longer growing season and eat fresh veggies for a longer time. As far as meat, we can dehydrate it.

We also have an abundance of mosquitoes to make sure we don't have too much blood, and chiggers to remind us we are still alive.

And, the heat? Why, the 97 degree temp, yesterday, insured I didn't have an overabundance of sweat in my body! :vs_peek:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Say what you want, I like the south.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> We have a longer growing season and eat fresh veggies for a longer time. As far as meat, we can dehydrate it.
> 
> We also have an abundance of mosquitoes to make sure we don't have too much blood, and chiggers to remind us we are still alive.
> 
> And, the heat? Why, the 97 degree temp, yesterday, insured I didn't have an overabundance of sweat in my body! :vs_peek:


I just came in from doing some fence work, was dreaming of the Northern Rockies the whole time...the devil done left his doors open today, it was HOT. :devil:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I just came in from doing some fence work, was dreaming of the Northern Rockies the whole time...the devil done left his doors open today, it was HOT. :devil:


I can Guarantee ya it aint breezy San Diego in NE Texas today.


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> yes.. but everyone seems to have skipped over my first point.. that we can freeze our food for 6 months out of the year.. and with some smarts.. dig a cellar and line it with ice blocks cut during winter.. and we have a year round refrigerator to store our food.


True. I do envy that particular advantage.
But, as someone else said, we have a LONG growing season. A few weeks ,maybe two months if it's harsh, of cold weather.done things will grow at almost any time. 
As long as it's not nuclear, I feel pretty good about my chances here. The population thing? Well let's hope that I can avoid the crowds the first six months at home and don't have to bug out. It'd suck to lose all my trees and berries and perennial edibles


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> You need to move to Fort Worth. Short trip to all modern conveniences. All the red necks pack guns..so its pretty safe. Lot of Now I had rather be gut shot than live anywhere close to Dallas.


Umm Bigwheel, ya better get a draw bridge up pretty quick on I30 then, cause its only 30 miles from downtown to downtown. Many view the metromess (metropolis for you aliens) as one City.

Fun fact: Dallas is the 9th largest City in the US app 1,400,000 and its adjoining neighbor, Foat Wuth is the 14th at app 850,000.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I know it was hotter then 3 kinds of hell out here in Houston. I worked in the yard all day. With the occasional obligatory beer and pool break of coarse.


----------

